

Ask HN: How do I view stories that have gone into spam (shadowban)? - fiovio

Is there any way to view new stories that have been banned or shadowbanned or spam filtered? My buddy just asked why he wasn&#x27;t getting any comments or upvotes. I checked his profile and also new stories list and nothing was showing up. Apparently he&#x27;s been shadow banned. I remember there was a url like &#x2F;banned or something or &#x2F;dark or &#x2F;shadow that showed these stories and if you upvoted them you got out of spam. Anyone remembers the url?
======
greenyoda
If you set "showdead" to "yes" in your user profile, you'll see dead
stories/comments.

I've never heard of any way to display _only_ the dead items, but there may be
one.

~~~
fiovio
That worked. I can't upvote his dead stories to get out of death though :(

------
DanBC
He can try emailing the mods to see if they'll unban him.

I don't think user voting can unban hellbanned users. It's a nice idea though.

